# Fliegenfischen im Sitzen?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. September 2022)

Moin Zusammen, ich hab schon alles gemacht, aber Fliegenfischen gehört bisher nicht dazu. Vor ca. 10 Jahren wollte ich einen Kurs belegen, bin aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dort wieder ausgestiegen. Aktuell kann ich nur im Sitzen angeln.
Wie seht ihr das, auf einer Skala von 0=geht gar nicht, bis zu 10=macht Sinn, würde ich gerne Eure Meinung hören ob ich das Fliegenfischen im Sitzen am Ufer doch noch betreiben kann, oder ob ich besser die Finger davon lasse.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## silverfish (24. September 2022)

Wenns auf den Knien oder halb im liegen geht (beim anschleichen ), wirds ja auch im sitzen gehen.
Im Boot hab ich es schon im sitzen gemacht .
Oder aufm Steg vom Hocker aus.
Wo ein Wille ist , ist auch ein Gebüsch. 
In dem man seine Fliegen versenken kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenns auf den Knien oder halb im liegen geht (beim anschleichen ), wirds ja auch im sitzen gehen


Dann kann ich ja Hoffnungen haben? 
Für mich war Fliegenfischen immer verbunden mit Anglern die Bauchtief im Wasser stehen


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2022)

Geht auch im Sitzen. Speziell die Engländer sitzen ja oft beim Reservoir- /Lakefischen mit der Fliege in ihren Booten.
Auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert


----------



## Forelle74 (24. September 2022)

Hallo Reinhard. 

Im Knien hab ich schon oft vom Ufer mit der Fliegenrute gefischt.
Auch sitzend am Boden. 

Wenn der Gewässerrand es zulässt geht es sicher. 

Du brauchst bisl Bewegungsfreiheit obenrum.
Also ne hohe Lehne wird wahrscheinlich etwas stören. 
Sonst wird es funktionieren. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## fluefiske (25. September 2022)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen,einen Kurs zu machen.Im Vorfeld schon mit dem Instruktor über Dein Problem reden und dann gleich im Sitzen den Kurs absolvieren.
Als Sitzmöglichkeit fällt mir da eine Art Sitzkiepe ein wie von den Stippfischern verwendet wird.Da hast Du optimale Bewegungsfreiheit,was ja Voraussetzung ist.Die Schwierigkeit, im Sitzen zu werfen,ist der Rückwurf.Der Abstand zum Boden ist geringer,besonders am Ufer,da es ja meißt ansteigt.Im Boot ist das einfacher,da hast Du eine ebene Fläche.Beim Rückwurf bist Du gezwungen,immer den Rutenarm nach oben zu führen,damit die Schnur ansteigt,dann klappt es auch im Sitzen.Je nach Rückraum wären Überkopfwurf und Rollwurf mit abgestimmten Gerät gut möglich.Wenn der Instruktor darauf eingeht und Du gewillt bist,auch nach dem Kurs etwas zu Üben,kann das für Dich eine schöne und spannende Alternative sein.
Gruß Erich


----------



## daci7 (25. September 2022)

Also, im Bellyboot geht das schon - aber zum Einstieg ins Fusselpeitschen finde ich den tiefen Sitzpunkt erschwerend.
Also vl besser erdtmal Steg oder Boot probieren und am allerbesten jemanden organisieren, ders kann. Also ein Kurs wäre optimal 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Minimax (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, ich hab schon alles gemacht, aber Fliegenfischen gehört bisher nicht dazu. Vor ca. 10 Jahren wollte ich einen Kurs belegen, bin aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dort wieder ausgestiegen. Aktuell kann ich nur im Sitzen angeln.
> Wie seht ihr das, auf einer Skala von 0=geht gar nicht, bis zu 10=macht Sinn, würde ich gerne Eure Meinung hören ob ich das Fliegenfischen im Sitzen am Ufer doch noch betreiben kann, oder ob ich besser die Finger davon lasse.
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten
> Gruß Reinhard


Ich habe vor Jahren an einem Brandenburger Forellenflüsschen immer wieder zwei ältere Herren beobachtet, die von kleinen Klapphockern aus mit der Fliege geangelt haben, eben weil sie schon wirklich sehr alt waren.

Dazu muß man sagen, das das Flüsschen schmal, von sehr zahmer Strömung sowie relativ tief und durch ein weitgehend freies Ufer gut zu beangeln war, und Forellenmässig auch gut besetzt war, kleine Bissanzeiger kamen zum Einsatz: Im Grunde also eine Art Treibangelei.

Sie haben mit langen 10ft Ruten mit der Nymphe geangelt, die Sie oberhalb Ihrer Position einwarfen und innerhalb von 10-15 min an sich vorbei trieben liessen, und dann das ganze widerholten, also eine niedrge Wurffrequenz. Ich weiss nicht genau ob sie für die seltenen Würfe aufstanden. Dabei blieben sie weitgehend stationär und wechselten kaum die Stelle oder wenn erst nach ner Stunde oder so.

Aber ja, die beiden angelten mit Flugschnur im Sitzen.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Moin Leute, erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Vorschläge. 


silverfish schrieb:


> Wenns auf den Knien oder halb im liegen geht (beim anschleichen ), wirds ja auch im sitzen gehen.


Das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen, aber wenn das funktioniert, dann bin ich mit dem Sitzen nicht unbedingt ein Außenseiter. 



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Im Knien hab ich schon oft vom Ufer mit der Fliegenrute gefischt.
> Auch sitzend am Boden.
> 
> Wenn der Gewässerrand es zulässt geht es sicher.
> ...


Wie macht man das im Knien oder Sitzen? Hast Du dabei nicht das Problem, das die Schnur immer mal den Boden trifft? Ich hab schon beim Matchangeln das Problem, das ich kein langes Vorfach fischen kann und der Waggler vor dem Auswerfen, direkt unterhalb an der Rutenspitze liegt. Das macht das Auswerfen recht schwierig. Der Köder liegt dabei oft am Boden


fluefiske schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir empfehlen,einen Kurs zu machen.Im Vorfeld schon mit dem Instruktor über Dein Problem reden und dann gleich im Sitzen den Kurs absolvieren


Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, hatte schon damals einen Kurs gebucht, aber genau da haben meine Probleme begonnen und ich musste abbrechen. Ich wäre sogar bereit einen Instructioner nur für mich zu buchen. 


fluefiske schrieb:


> Als Sitzmöglichkeit fällt mir da eine Art Sitzkiepe ein wie von den Stippfischern verwendet wird.Da hast Du optimale Bewegungsfreiheit,was ja Voraussetzung ist.Die Schwierigkeit, im Sitzen zu werfen,ist der Rückwurf.Der Abstand zum Boden ist geringer


So sehe ich das auch, habe auch heute bereits immer einen Hocker dabei, als Ergänzung zum Stuhl. Nutze ich dann, wenn viel Action am Angelplatz ist, und ich dauernd auswerfen muss. 



daci7 schrieb:


> Also, im Bellyboot geht das schon - aber zum Einstieg ins Fusselpeitschen finde ich den tiefen Sitzpunkt erschwerend.
> Also vl besser erdtmal Steg oder Boot probieren


Boot muß ich ausschließen, hab zwar vier Führerscheine, aber eben auch kein Gleichgewicht mehr, die dafür nötigen Nerven wurden komplett zerstört. 


daci7 schrieb:


> aber zum Einstieg ins Fusselpeitschen finde ich den tiefen Sitzpunkt erschwerend.


So habe ich das bisher auch gesehen. Was mir so durch Kopf geht, ist auch der Blickwinkel. Ihr schleicht Euch an und werft wohl oft auf Sicht in Richtung Fisch. Wenn ich auf dem Hocker oder Stuhl sitze, dann ist der Blickwinkel ein ganz anderer und ich kann die Fische nicht sehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Ein wenig Fliegenerfahrung habe ich schon, war damals am Twistesee, ein Staubecken bei Bad Arolsen. Da steht man mit dem Reisemobil direkt am Wasser. Ein Fliegenfischer hat da in ca. einer Stunde 5 Forellen gefangen. Ich war dann angefixt, und habe am nächsten Tag eine Montage mit nem 6g schwimmenden Spiro gebastelt und da zunächst eine Trockenfliege drangehängt. Hab die Fliege regelmäßig gewechselt, aber nach einigen Stunden und einer kleinen Forelle entnervt aufgegeben. 
Da war mein Wissen bezüglich Fliegen aber noch ganz rudimentär. Die Fliegen hab ich mir damals zum Kurs gekauft, ohne richtig Ahnung zu haben. 
Schaut Euch das mal an und sagt mir, ob man damit fischen kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Fliegenfischer-Stammtisch - SAV "Emsland" Rheine e.V.
					






					www.sav-rheine.de
				



Kennt die Jemand und kann etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Hab die Fliege regelmäßig gewechselt, aber nach einigen Stunden und einer kleinen Forelle entnervt aufgegeben


Hab absolut keine Ahnung welche Fliege zu welcher Jahreszeit und auf was die Fische reagieren, gibt es dazu ein Buch, oder lernt man das auch in den Kursen?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja Hoffnungen haben?
> Für mich war Fliegenfischen immer verbunden mit Anglern die Bauchtief im Wasser stehen


Im Wasser und vllt. auch noch recht tief stehend, macht man eher um sich günstiger zu platzieren z.B. wenn der Fluß sehr schmal ist um sich Rückraum zu verschaffen, näher ran zu kommen, weil das Ufer nicht begehbar ist oder auch mal um einem Fisch folgen zu können, der in starke Strömung geflüchtet ist.

Es wurde ja schon die Stillwasserangelei als Möglichkeit genannt, Forellenseen haben sicher brauchbare Bereiche um im Sitzen zu werfen, ebenso gibts eine steigende Zahl von Leuten die gern auf Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute fischen. Aber auch Fließgewässer fallen nicht völlig raus. Wo es halbwegs ebenerdig ans Wasser geht und ne Mindestbreite von ca. 15 m vorhanden ist (um genug Abstand zur Vegetation des gegenüberliegenden Ufers und potentiellen Fischstandplätzen zu haben) könnte man theoretisch stundenlang Streamer, Nassfliege oder Nymphen stromab fischen. Notfalls auch komplett ohne Rückraum, ein Switchcast diagonal stromab ist nicht schwer, man müsste nur nahe genug am Wasser sitzen.

Kopfzerbrechen würde mir eher das Thema Hänger machen. Egal, wo, wie, wann, die wird es geben und vor allem am Anfang zuhauf  . Wie geht man damit um wenn es mit dem Laufen nicht mehr so klappt ? Ich hab selbst 2 steife Halswirbel weil die Bandscheiben hinüber sind, kann also meinen Rückschwung nicht beobachten und muß deshalb den Rückraum immer vorher abschätzen. Schon diese vglw. kleine Behinderung nervt oft unsagbar, auch wenn ich mit mehr oder weniger viel Einsatz 95% meiner Fliegen retten kann. Ich weiß nicht wie leidensfähig du in dieser Hinsicht bist und ob du evtl. ne Hilfe beim Angeln dabei hast.

Es gibt nen schönen Spruch eines bekannten FF (ka wer es war). "Es gibt keine teurere, kompliziertere und uneffektivere Methode um einen Fisch *nicht *zu fangen als das Fliegenfischen ". So oder so ähnlich, da ist ne Menge dran, einen gewissen Schlag muß man schon haben . Mit einer erheblichen körperlichen Einschränkung toppst du das dann noch ein ganzes Stück.
Nicht unmöglich mM, aber ambitioniert, deshalb auf der gewüschten Skala von mir ne 3 und viel Glück arjey .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nicht unmöglich mM, aber ambitioniert, deshalb auf der gewüschten Skala von mir ne 3 und viel Glück


Vielen Dank, auch an Dich und Deine offenen Worte. 
So zwischen 2 und 3 hätte ich mich persönlich auch eingestuft. Meine Leidensbereitschaft ist ziemlich groß, da das Angeln mein letztes verbliebenes Hobby geblieben ist. 


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schon diese vglw. kleine Behinderung nervt oft unsagbar,


Das kann ich nachvollziehen, vieles das vorher selbstverständlich war, geht auf einmal nicht mehr. 


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kopfzerbrechen würde mir eher das Thema Hänger machen. Egal, wo, wie, wann, die wird es geben und vor allem am Anfang zuhauf . Wie geht man damit um wenn es mit dem Laufen nicht mehr so klappt ?


Das weiß ich leider nicht, da muss ich wohl schauen und die Plätze suchen die Hänger frei sind. Auch heute nehme ich ein Grundblei (Wurfthermometer) und taste den Angelplatz ab. Trotzdem kommt es immer mal wieder zu einem Hänger. 
Da muss ich wohl mit Leben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Zum Thema Leidensbereitschaft, ich bin schon viermal unfreiwillig im DEK geschwommen, 1 Mal in der Ems und 1 Mal im Brandlechter See. Im Kanal habe ich dabei auch meine Ausrüstung versenkt. Also Behinderung kostet auch noch Geld und vielleicht auch irgendwann das Leben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Kommen wir mal zum Tackle... Was macht denn Sinn für einen Anfänger? Sollte man schon seine eigene Ausrüstung zu einem Kurs mitbringen, oder erstmal abwarten und nach dem Kurs kaufen?


----------



## fluefiske (25. September 2022)

Da würde ich den Kurs abwarten,denn es gibt einige Möglichkeiten.Auf alle Fälle würde ich eine Rute wählen,die sich leicht aufläd,da Du beim Wurfablauf eingeschränkt bist.Ich denke da z.B. an eine # 4 in 10' mit moderater Aktion.Auch käme eine leichte Switchrute # 3 oder 4 in ca. 3.20m in Frage.Die könntest Du 1 - oder auch 2- händig werfen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht, da muss ich wohl schauen und die Plätze suchen die Hänger frei sind. Auch heute nehme ich ein Grundblei (Wurfthermometer) und taste den Angelplatz ab. Trotzdem kommt es immer mal wieder zu einem Hänger.
> Da muss ich wohl mit Leben


Ähm, das mit den Hängern war anders gemeint  . Nicht nur beim Vor- oder Rückschwung, du hast ja auch ständig die Wurfschnur am Boden oder auf dem Wasser, und an ner 100 Euro Schnur die bspw zwischen Steinen oder Ästen hängt , einfach  zerren würde ich nicht machen. FF ist auch äußerst windanfällig, dein "Wurfgewicht" befindet sich nicht auf 3cm sondern auf mehreren Metern verteilt.
Hänger mit der Fliege im Fluß sind wieder eine eigene Sache, in den leichten Klassen mit dünnen Vorfächern, muß man hin laufen oder eben abreißen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ähm, das mit den Hängern war anders gemeint


OK, hab ich verstanden, nochmal Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Colophonius (25. September 2022)

Ich denke,  es wird ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen, da eine Fliege sehr wenig Fläche 'absucht' und du so doch sehr eingeschränkt bist. Ich hätte jedoch ergänzend zu den anderen tollen Vorschlägen hier noch eine eher ungewöhnliche Idee: könnte eine leichte 2h oder Seitchrute nicht für das Vorhaben fast besser geeignet sein? Zwar verliert man sicher viel Wurfweite, da man in der Regel die Rute nicht mit Schnur im Wasser 'laden' kann,  aber Reiz und Stärke des Fliegenfischens liegt ja nicht im Erreichen von Rekordweiten. Das wäre jetzt echt nicht nach Lehrbuch, aber die gehen ja auch nicht von arjeys Situation aus. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand,  der schon praktische Erfahrung mit 2h-Ruten gemacht hat,  ein paar Takte dazu sagen. 

Zum Thema Fliegenwahl: Falls du Englisch sprichst,  kann ich dir da diverse Videos von Orvis zu Forellen empfehlen. Es ist oft einfach auch eine Sache der Erfahrung. Die kann kein Kurs und Video der Welt vermitteln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> könnte eine leichte 2h oder Seitchrute nicht für das Vorhaben fast besser geeignet sein?


Das sagt mir gerade gar nichts, kannst Du das bitte nochmal erklären?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Aus dem Bauch heraus denke ich, je länger die Rute, umso einfacher kann ich hoch über meinem Kopf die Schnur auswerfen und die Rute aufladen. Liege ich da total daneben?


----------



## Colophonius (25. September 2022)

Es gibt - ganz vereinfacht gesagt - zwei grundsätzliche Methoden,  um die Rute aufzuladen. Entweder man hält das Gewicht der Schnur in der Luft. Das ist das klassische 'Wedeln', das fast jeder mit Fliegenfischen verbindet. Die Alternative ist es,  die Rute durch das Gewicht der auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegenden Schnur in einem Schwung aufzuladen. Dabei kann man mit langen, zweihändig geführten Ruten auf beeindruckende Weiten kommen. Dies kennst du ggf auf Videos über das Fliegenfischen auf Lachs. In der Praxis setzt man bei einhändigen Ruten beides ein. 

Sprichst du gut englisch? Dann suche ich dir mal ein paar Videos dazu raus.


----------



## fluefiske (25. September 2022)

Wo willst Du eigentlich fischen.Bach,Fluß oder See ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Sprichst du gut englisch? Dann suche ich dir mal ein paar Videos dazu raus.


Ja, kein Problem, war 40 Jahre beruflich in fast allen Ländern dieser Welt unterwegs und hab dort auch geangelt, bei Videos hab ich immer das Problem der authentication


----------



## silverfish (25. September 2022)

Ich würd Dir erstmal empfehlen den Kurs zu belegen. Gerät brauchst Du noch nicht  . Die haben dort Gerät deren  Benutzung im Kurs inbegriffen ist.  Der Instrukteur kann Dir Empfehlungen zu Gerät geben.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Moin Leute, erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Vorschläge.
> 
> Das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen, aber wenn das funktioniert, dann bin ich mit dem Sitzen nicht unbedingt ein Außenseiter.
> 
> ...



Weite Würfe kamen dabei nicht raus. 
Was dort auch nicht nötig ist.

Stell dir einen ca 2m breiten Bach vor.
Glasklar und auf der rechten Seite kaum Bewuchs. 
Nur links waren Bäume. 
Im Stehen brauchte man gar nicht marschieren. 
Auch Bachaufwärts nicht.
Der Bach ist aber nicht bewatbar an jener Stelle. 
Ca. 200m.

Dan hab ich mich angeschlichen hingesetzt um Schneidersitz und die Fische ungefähr auf 5m überworfen.

Das hat so gut funktioniert das ich dann öfter dort so geangelt hab.
Also sitzen werfen paarmal wo Fische vermutlich sind .
5m weitergeschlichen und wieder so geworfen. 

Teils kniend Teils sitzend.
Rollwurf geht dort ganz gut oder kurze Schwünge. 
Ein bisschen ne Herausforderung isses allerdings schon.
Hab öfters lange Grasbüschel hinter mir erwischt. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Wo willst Du eigentlich fischen.Bach,Fluß oder See ?


Hab hier wirklich alles, die Ems, die Vechte, jede Menge alter Kanäle, Bäche und Seen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab öfters lange Grasbüschel hinter mir erwischt.


Das geht mir beim Matchangeln auch so, immer wieder liegen die Köder und die Haken im Gras hinter mir. Es wurde besser, als ich mir Ruten in ca. 4m Länge gekauft habe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich würd Dir erstmal empfehlen den Kurs zu belegen. Gerät brauchst Du noch nicht . Die haben dort Gerät deren Benutzung im Kurs inbegriffen ist. Der Instrukteur kann Dir Empfehlungen zu Gerät geben


Hab gerade einen Klupp hier in der Nähe angeschrieben, mal sehen wie die Antworten 








						Fliegenfischen in Ostfriesland
					

Hier bekommst du Infos und Kontakt zum Fliegenfischen und Fliegenfischern in Ostfriesland.




					www.flyfishingfriends-ostfriesland-berlin.de


----------



## Colophonius (25. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ja, kein Problem, war 40 Jahre beruflich in fast allen Ländern dieser Welt unterwegs und hab dort auch geangelt, bei Videos hab ich immer das Problem der authentication


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Bei vielen Videos, ist es üblich zu schneiden, die echte Rohware bekommt man ja nicht zu sehen. Trotzdem kann man sich dort Anregungen holen. Ich möchte jetzt nicht alle Videos Schlecht reden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Teils kniend Teils sitzend


Da komm ich schon an meine Grenzen, wenn ich einmal auf dem Boden bin kann ich meistens nicht mehr aufstehen. Anschleichen ist schwierig, meinen Trolli benutze ich wie die älteren als Rolli. Ich habe allerdings einen Jeep und kann sehr oft damit bis ans Wasser fahren. Dann bleiben mir ein paar Minuten um meinen Stuhl an die richtige Stelle zu bringen und mein Gerödel darum zu positionieren. Ich verlasse den Stuhl dann nur noch zum pinkeln.... Also, sitzen oder Knien am Boden, anschleichen usw. wird wohl nicht gehen


----------



## Mescalero (26. September 2022)

Ich denke, dass Forelle74 damit nur deutlich machen will, dass es durchaus möglich ist, sitzend zu werfen. Wenn das im Knien geht, funktioniert es im Sitzen ebenfalls. 

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Tenkararute denkbar. Zwar ist die Reichweite geringer aber der Aufwand ist es auch. Das Werfen einer konventionellen Fliegenschnur muss man lernen und üben, Tenkara geht schon nach ein paar Probewürfen einigermaßen.


----------



## Colophonius (26. September 2022)

Hier zur Verdeutlichung die Unterschiede zwischen dem Zweihandwerfen und dem Einhandwerfen. 

Spey-Casting






Einhand-Wurf:







Die gesamte Serie ist extrem sehenswert und hat mir viel geholfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass @Forelle74 damit nur deutlich machen will, dass es durchaus möglich ist, sitzend zu werfen. Wenn das im Knien geht, funktioniert es im Sitzen ebenfalls.


Das hört sich gut an, ich hoffe das ich das in einem Kurs lernen kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Die gesamte Serie ist extrem sehenswert und hat mir viel geholfen.


Hab ich mir jetzt angeschaut und danke, es war sehr lehrreich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Ich sag schon mal vielen Dank, ihr habt mir erstmal Mut gemacht, das ganze Thema doch anzugehen. Ohne Kurs wird es nicht gehen, und die hier beschriebenen Probleme muss ich irgendwie bewältigen.
Ich hab gesehen, daß es recht viele Bücher zum Thema Fliegenfischen gibt, könnt ihr da ein bestimmtes Empfehlen?


----------



## Colophonius (26. September 2022)

Geht es dir um die Technik oder um das Drumherum? Falls letzteres, kann ich dir Entomologie für Fliegenfischer sehr empfehlen. Das ist aber schon eher was für richtige Nerds. Für Techniken halte ich Videos für geeigneter, da man da die Abläufe gut sehen kann. Ich vermute, es gibt keine relevante Technik, für die es nicht mindestens ein Dutzend guter Erklärvideos gibt.


----------



## Mikesch (26. September 2022)

Wenn du ein Buch lesen möchtest, evtl. Diese:
"Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber,
oder
"Fliegenfischen für Anfänger" von Werner Berens.

Nur so als Beispiele. Bücher zu diesem Thema gibt es "wie Sand am Meer", genauso wie Videos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Geht es dir um die Technik oder um das Drumherum? Falls letzteres, kann ich dir Entomologie für Fliegenfischer sehr empfehlen


Du, es geht mir um Beides, Entomologie und das Verständnis was die Fliegen im oder auf dem Wasser bei den Fischen auslösen, genauso möchte ich lernen wie man die Fliegen präsentiert und die verschiedenen Techniken lernen um die Fliege zu werfen und zum Fisch zu bringen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Falls letzteres, kann ich dir Entomologie für Fliegenfischer sehr empfehlen. Das ist aber schon eher was für richtige Nerds


Wow, ist mit fast 70 Euro sehr teuer. Habe es mir aber trotzdem als Hörbuch für 45 Euro bestellt. Ich möchte schon wissen was ich da so mache. Also danke für den Tip


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Für ca. Fünf Euro habe ich mir noch das Buch "Fliegenfischen für Anfänger" von Hans Steinfort bestellt.


----------



## Colophonius (26. September 2022)

Ob ein Buch zur Bestimmung von Insekten mit langem Zusatzteil zu klassischen Fliegenmustern als Hörbuch funktioniert... Wer weiß. Berichte gerne!


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Da komm ich schon an meine Grenzen, wenn ich einmal auf dem Boden bin kann ich meistens nicht mehr aufstehen. Anschleichen ist schwierig, meinen Trolli benutze ich wie die älteren als Rolli. Ich habe allerdings einen Jeep und kann sehr oft damit bis ans Wasser fahren. Dann bleiben mir ein paar Minuten um meinen Stuhl an die richtige Stelle zu bringen und mein Gerödel darum zu positionieren. Ich verlasse den Stuhl dann nur noch zum pinkeln.... Also, sitzen oder Knien am Boden, anschleichen usw. wird wohl nicht gehen


Ja,ich hab das so gemeint das es möglich ist.
In deinem Fall dachte ich an einen Hocker oder so. 
Ich bin ja auch nicht der bewegungsfreudigste Mensch und hab auch eine leichte Behinderung. 

Leichte Rute Aluhocker.
Rest ist an der Weste.
Am Gurt nen metringen Alukescher.
Das du ned so weit runter musst. 

Und irgendwo in der Nähe nen bequemen Stuhl zum ausruhen und Brotzeit machen. 

Rute rein und Fliege treiben lassen funktioniert auch immer wieder prima. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ob ein Buch zur Bestimmung von Insekten mit langem Zusatzteil zu klassischen Fliegenmustern als Hörbuch funktioniert... Wer weiß. Berichte gerne!


Ich werde berichten, ansonsten muß auch noch das Buch gekauft werden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Rute rein und Fliege treiben lassen funktioniert auch immer wieder prima.
> Grüße Michi


Hast mir schon gute Tipps gegeben, danke dafür, ich hab das mit der Fliege treiben lassen auch schon mit  Spirolinos probiert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ob ein Buch zur Bestimmung von Insekten mit langem Zusatzteil zu klassischen Fliegenmustern als Hörbuch funktioniert... Wer weiß. Berichte gerne


Sorry, da hab ich wohl einen Fehler gemacht. Das Buch kam online als e-book, da sind natürlich die Bilder dabei...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Ich fühle mich gerade wie damals, als ich vom Spinnfischen aufs Friedfischen umgestiegen bin. Fliegenfischen scheint eine eigene Welt zu sein und ich kann momentan nicht wirklich sagen ob ich da mithalten kann. Bücher und andere Medien können zwar helfen, aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal eine Rute in die Hand nehmen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Edit by Mod!
Copyright beachten.

Falls es dein eigenes Foto war, kannst du es wieder einfügen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Die Bilder sind dabei, ansonsten ist es schwerer Stoff. Es trifft aber genau mein Wissensbedürfnis. Danke noch mal für die Info


----------



## uweosna (27. September 2022)

Moin,
bin zwar selbst kein Profi im Fliegenfischen, aber auch nicht Anfänger.
Du scheinst ja nicht weit von mir weg zu wohnen.
Daher könnte ich Dir anbieten mal eine kleine Session mit meiner Ausrüstung zu machen.
Eine Wiese reicht dafür.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Ja Wow, das ist ein tolles Angebot, danke Dir. Ich würde gerne zu Dir kommen, oder wir treffen uns irgendwo, wo sich eine Wiese befindet. Sag einfach mal wann Du Zeit hast
Liebe Grüße, Reinhard


----------



## uweosna (27. September 2022)

Wie kann ich Dich erreichen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

uweosna schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Dich erreichen?


Schreib Dir eine PN


----------



## Kauli11 (27. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Kennt die Jemand und kann etwas dazu sagen?


Bin Mitglied in dem Verein. Übe zwar das Fliegenfischen nicht aus, aber kenne den Kursleiter persönlich. Der Kurs wird an der Ems in Rheine durchgeführt, aber wenn du so schlecht zu Fuss bist wird es wohl nichts werden. In der " Forellenstrecke " der Ems ist es kein Spaziergang.
Ich schicke dir trotzdem per PN mal die Handynummer von dem Kursleiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kurs wird an der Ems in Rheine durchgeführt, aber wenn du so schlecht zu Fuss bist wird es wohl nichts werden


Danke Dir, habe in Rheine, schon des öfteren Fliegenfischer an der Rausche gesehen. Das würde für mich wirklich nicht gehen


----------



## Kauli11 (27. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> habe in Rheine, schon des öfteren Fliegenfischer an der Rausche gesehen. Das würde für mich wirklich nicht gehen


Genau da ist die Forellenstrecke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (27. September 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Genau da ist die Forellenstrecke.


Ich weiss, und es blutet jedesmal mein Herz wenn ich da zuschaue


----------



## Thomas E. (28. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Klupp hier in der Nähe angeschrieben, mal sehen wie die Antworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Reinhard, 
bin auch dabei und kann nur sagen, ist super nett !
Sicher werden Dir dort die meisten Fragen beantwortet werden können, auch für die Praxis.
Mit dem Kauf von Gerät warte noch besser ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. September 2022)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Sicher werden Dir dort die meisten Fragen beantwortet werden können, auch für die Praxis.
> Mit dem Kauf von Gerät warte noch besser ab.


Leider haben die sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet, aber danke das Du dich dazu gemeldet hast. Ausrüstung möchte ich erst kaufen, wenn ich weiß ob das Ganze auch Erfolg haben wird.


----------



## Thomas E. (28. September 2022)

Kommt noch. 
Das ist auch die richtige Herangehensweise...ausprobieren mit unterschiedlichen Gerät und sehen, ob es Dir gefällt.

Ich fische nach Situation/ Gewässer im Stehen, im Sitzen, oder sogar mal liegend.


----------



## fluefiske (28. September 2022)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Ich fische nach Situation/ Gewässer im Stehen, im Sitzen, oder sogar mal liegend.


Dann wär doch im Kopfstand mal eine Herausforderung .


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Dann wär doch im Kopfstand mal eine Herausforderung .


Ich kannte mal einen Angler ,der sagte immer:" Fliegenbinden brauch ich nicht. Um meine Rute schwirren jede Menge Fliegen."


----------



## Thomas E. (30. September 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Dann wär doch im Kopfstand mal eine Herausforderung .


Den gibt es auch , nur nicht beim Fischen.

Ich wollte mit meiner obigen Aussage auch zum Ausdruck bringen, das man die Schnur aus geringer Höhe meist ausreichend weit werfen kann.
Aus dem Sitzen reicht es fast immer.


----------



## fluefiske (30. September 2022)

So habe ich das auch verstanden,Thomas   .
Da ich auch Herausforderungen liebe,werde ich es auch mal im Sitzen probieren und bei Gelegenheit im Liegen - aber nur,wenn keiner zuschaut .Ich bin zwar Linkshänder,werfe aber mit rechts.Manchmal nehme ich aber die Fliegenrute in die linke Hand und probiere incl. Doppelzug zu werfen.Etwas ungewohnt,aber es fünktioniert ganz gut.In der Praxis habe ich das zwar noch nicht gebraucht,denn dann werfe ich Backhand.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> meine Rute schwirren jede Menge Fliegen."


Oh oh, ich glaube das Boardferkel ist noch nicht gewählt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal Danke an Alle. Es waren viele nützliche und interessante Infos dabei, ich hab mir einige Bücher besorgt und werde an dem Thema dranbleiben. Wenn es meine Gesundheit zulässt, und Corona nicht wieder etwas dagegen hat, dann geht's im Frühjahr auf die Messe in Lingen. Da werde ich dann hoffentlich Gespräche mit Kursanbietern führen. 
Bleibt gesund und mögen die Leinen immer straff sein


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Oktober 2022)

Das Fischen vom Boot im Sitzen wird auf den Inseln viel praktiziert.

Im Belly Boat sitzt man noch tiefer, geht aber problemlos.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

als ich mal, vor 25 Jahren, nach einem anstrengenden Fliegenfischertag mich auf eine Bank in unmittelbarer Nähe des Flusses setzte und von dort aus einige Würfe machte, kam mein Kumpel um die Ecke und sagte: "na, jetzt wirst Du aber alt, Fliegenfischen im Sitzen geht ja gar nicht". Worauf ich antwortete: "ab 50 darf man das"  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Worauf ich antwortete: "ab 50 darf man das"  .


Dann hab ich aber schon einen Bonus, für die 15 Jahre wo ich das nicht genutzt hab


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Das Fischen vom Boot im Sitzen wird auf den Inseln viel praktiziert.
> 
> Im Belly Boat sitzt man noch tiefer, geht aber problemlos.


Ich kann mir das praktisch noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Sicher wird man im sitzen oder liegen werfen können, aber man wirft dann doch blind? Ich dachte das man beim Fliegenfischen die Standorte der Fische anwirft, bzw. so wirft, daß die Fliege in der Nähe vorbei treibt. Oder je nach Jahreszeit die Fliege aufsteigt bzw. absinkt, oder auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Ich habe das schon mit Fliegen am Spirolino gemacht und auch die ein oder andere Forelle gefangen. Ist aber Jahre her und war im Puff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Oktober 2022)

Im liegen wäre für mich jetzt nur sinnvoll, wenn ich vorher gesehen habe wo die Fische stehen, und mich dann heranrobbe um sie nicht zu verscheuchen, oder liege ich damit total daneben.


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Oktober 2022)

Sicher wirst Du Dir dann geeignete Gewässer aussuchen müssen, wie Seen o.ä.
Auf manche Fischarten fischt man teilweise auch blind, weil die sich nicht immer zeigen.
Z.B. kann der Hecht in meinem Hausgewässer überall stehen, Karpfen ziehen umher, Forellen im See auch.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das praktisch noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Sicher wird man im sitzen oder liegen werfen können, aber man wirft dann doch blind? Ich dachte das man beim Fliegenfischen die Standorte der Fische anwirft, bzw. so wirft, daß die Fliege in der Nähe vorbei treibt. Oder je nach Jahreszeit die Fliege aufsteigt bzw. absinkt, oder auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Ich habe das schon mit Fliegen am Spirolino gemacht und auch die ein oder andere Forelle gefangen. Ist aber Jahre her und war im Puff


Hallo,

ich fischte 1976 an der slowenischen Krka (es gibt auch eine kroatische Krka, bei Sibenik), dort kam man an die großen Bachforellen nur bei Dunkelheit zum Zug.
Da warf man nach Gehör, wenn man ein leiseres Schmatzen hörte (die lauteren Schmatzgeräusche waren meist von Portionsforellen) warf man in die Richtung, aus welcher das kam und wenn dann nochmal ein Schmatzgeräusch kam, haute man leicht an.
Das gefiel mir aber nicht besonders, zudem ich da nicht sehr erfolgreich war, zwei etwa zwei Kilo schwere Forellen konnte ich da fangen. Es waren da aber auch 4 Kilo Forellen da, aber die haben mir etwas gehustet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Mein Fliegenfischlehrer war ein reiner Fliegenfischer.
Während der Forellenschonzeit fischte er  in Seen auf Fische ohne Fettflosse. Weit ausgeworfen und die Fliege auf Grund sinken lassen. Dann langsam eingestrippt . Auf Ledernymphe sogar Aale gefangen.


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Im liegen wäre für mich jetzt nur sinnvoll, wenn ich vorher gesehen habe wo die Fische stehen, und mich dann heranrobbe um sie nicht zu verscheuchen, oder liege ich damit total daneben.


So kenne ich das, habe die Fische steigen gesehen und es war auch vom Bewuchs nicht anders möglich.

An den glasklaren Forellenflüssen im UK wird gerne im Knien gefischt, um die Silhouette zu verringern. Der Wurf erfolgt/e stromauf.
​


----------



## Mikesch (19. Oktober 2022)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> ...
> An den glasklaren Forellenflüssen im UK wird gerne im Knien gefischt, um die Silhouette zu verringern. Der Wurf erfolgt/e stromauf.
> Dryfly upstream only.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde mich jetzt im Winter mit dem Buch, das #Colophonius mir empfohlen hat beschäftigen: Entomologie für Fliegenfischer, vom Original zur Nachahmung. Das was ich bisher darin gelesen habe ist so interessant, daß ich abends immer mal auf die Uhr schauen muss, damit ich nicht vergesse ins Bett zu gehen


----------



## Mescalero (20. Oktober 2022)

Das Anwerfen kapitaler Forellen auf Sicht ist doch eher eine romantisierte Wunschvorstellung oder? Sicherlich gibt es Gewässer und Situationen in denen das möglich ist aber in den meisten Fällen wird man die Fliege an Stellen werfen, an denen man Fisch vermutet.
Jedenfalls war das bei mir überwiegend so. Auf Sicht nur Karpfen u.a., Forellen nur in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

Grosse Forellen sind ja so gross und so alt geworden,weil sie sich gut  verbergen können.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Anwerfen kapitaler Forellen auf Sicht ist doch eher eine romantisierte Wunschvorstellung oder? Sicherlich gibt es Gewässer und Situationen in denen das möglich ist aber in den meisten Fällen wird man die Fliege an Stellen werfen, an denen man Fisch vermutet.
> Jedenfalls war das bei mir überwiegend so. Auf Sicht nur Karpfen u.a., Forellen nur in Ausnahmefällen.


Hallo,

an entsprechenden Gewässern geht das schon mit dem Anwerfen von großen Forellen. Ich habe da aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meist nicht beißen.
An dem Fluss in Slowenien, an dem ich dort meist fische, haben die eine etwa 2 Kilometer lange "Trophystrecke", da kann man schon Forellen bis etwa 80 cm sehen und auch anwerfen, aber mit dem Anbiss sind die sehr zurückhaltend, Gut, wer da einen halben Tag opfert, wird eine von den Großen dort schon dranbekommen (herausbekommen ist eine andere Sache ). In der gleichen Zeit, fange ich außerhalb dieser Trophystrecke aber vielleicht 20 Forellen bis 50 cm. Außerdem hab ich da mehr Ruhe, da viele Fischer eben da hinkommen um mal eine richtig Große zu bekommen.
Die geben dort am Tag 25 Karten aus und am Wochenende, wenn diese Karten auch meist vergeben sind, rennen 15 bis 20 Angler auf den 2 Kilometern mit den großen Fischen herum, während sich die anderen 5-10 auf die restlichen 30 Kilometer verteilen. Letzteres ist eher meine Welt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Sicher wirst Du Dir dann geeignete Gewässer aussuchen müssen, wie Seen o.ä.


Hallo Thomas, an Gewässern fehlt es hier im Emsland nicht. Jedes hat seinen eigenen Charakter. Fliegenfischer sieht man aber nur in NRW an der Rausche in Rheine. Ich bin aber seit 2004 mit dem Reisemobil in ganz Europa unterwegs und war an der Ardeche dem Po und dem Ebro, in Schweden und Finnland, dem Baltikum, UK, und den Balkan Ländern bis Rumänien. Griechenland und die Türkei fehlen mir noch. Will sagen, ich komme regelmäßig an Gewässer von denen ich absolut keine Ahnung habe. Bisher war das immer ein Mix aus Spinnangeln (aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mittlerweile nicht mehr so richtig möglich) Posen und Grundangeln. Irgendwie fehlt mir noch was und ich möchte noch mal was lernen. Schauen wir mal was so für einen alten Sack noch geht. Danke für Euren Input.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> . Ich habe da aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meist nicht beißen


Deshalb meine Frage, ob man nicht sehr oft blind wirft, und ähnlich wie beim Spirolino einfach die Fliege treiben lässt. Je nach Gegebenheit, trocken, nass, sinkend oder auftreibend?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage, ob man nicht sehr oft blind wirft, und ähnlich wie beim Spirolino einfach die Fliege treiben lässt. Je nach Gegebenheit, trocken, nass, sinken oder auftreiben?


Hallo,

ja, meistens wirft man verdächtige Stellen an (Nymphe, Nassfliege und Streamer), während man beim Trockenfliegenfischen schon auf steigende Forellen achtet.
Dann aber nicht den Ring direkt anwerfen, sondern, bei strömenden Gewässern, je nach Tiefe einen halben, bis einem Meter vor dem Ring.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht den Ring direkt anwerfen, sondern, bei strömenden Gewässern, je nach Tiefe einen halben, bis einem Meter vor dem Ring.


Hallo Lajos, so hab ich mir das gedacht. Mit Waggler im Fluss mach ich das ja auch so. Teilweise werfe ich auch bis zu 15 Meter stromaufwärts und lasse den Köder im Bogen über der Futterspur treiben. Aber nur mit der Fliege am Vorfach, ohne zusätzliche Reize, das stell ich mir recht schwer vor.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Aber nur mit der Fliege am Vorfach, ohne zusätzliche Reize, das stell ich mir recht schwer vor.


Hallo,

das funktioniert ja meist auch nur, wenn die Fische Anflugnahrung aufnehmen und das sieht man ja. Wenn kein Fisch steigt ist es da meist schwierig.
Zum Fliegenfischen allgemein; das mit der Trockenfliege ist am schönsten, das mit der Nymphe am erfolgreichsten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

So Leute, ich möchte mich auch hier verabschieden, Tschüss Anglerboard, ich bin wieder einigermaßen fit und gehe wieder ans Wasser. 
Euch Allen eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Viel Erfolg und bis bald.
Lass hören wie es läuft.


----------

